
VW Accused of Deceit in U.K.’S Largest Class Action Lawsuit - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-02/vw-accused-of-cheating-u-k-buyers-in-largest-class-action-suit
======
zelon88
This article, in my opinion, is so unbiased that it's actually biased.

They completely lack mentioning that VW has already settled similar cases in
the US and Europe. They mention the fines paid to the EU but nothing about
civil settlements. Here in the US a $14.7b buyback program in 2016 meant
consumers could return their car to VW for a refund. [1]

I can't believe this is still ongoing. Here in the states VW recently aired
ANOTHER commercial specifically aimed at addressing this PR disaster. They've
been releasing print and TV ads for this purpose for nearly 4 years now. [2]
[3]

It does not lend credence to their new ad campaigns here that they're across
the pond toting some BS technicality and yanking customers through more mud!

It just looks awful that the same company can apologize so profusely in one
country and completely ignore another country where their actions might be
"technically legal" but are still unequivocally shitty. How can you be sorry
in the US and absolved of responsibility in Germany? Especially as a German
company.

[1] [https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a15339250/everything-
you-n...](https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a15339250/everything-you-need-to-
know-about-the-vw-diesel-emissions-scandal/)

[2] [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/05/business/media/new-
volksw...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/05/business/media/new-volkswagen-
ad-campaign.html)

[3]
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj9pYGUnJjmAhXjT98KHbPRB3cQFjANegQIARAG&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.theverge.com%2Ftransportation%2F2015%2F11%2F15%2F9739960%2Fvolkswagen-
apologizes-with-full-page-ad-in-dozens-of-
newspapers&usg=AOvVaw1LWRZ7zCkap40L0O72pic9)

